# Last 'Harry Potter' book becomes 2 films.



## krazzy (Mar 14, 2008)

Just read this in today's Times of India. The movie based on the final book of the series- Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows' will be split up in two parts on the big screen. The first film is slated for release in November 2010, with part two following in May 2011. The producer, David Heyman said the reason for this is that "Unlike every other book, you cannot remove elements of this book". The two final Potter films will be shot concurrently, much like The Lord of the Rings trilogy. 

*Source*: Times of India.

Thank God! I was worried they might mess up the whole thing by removing half the story to fit the movie like they did for the fourth and fifth movie. But now I can rest assured. It was a good decision by them. I don't mind watching it in two parts as long I'm getting all the contents of the book.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

Yes i also read it just now...very wise decision by them considering what they made of the 4th and 5th part...


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

^ Yea, I expected a lot about the Quidditch World Cup after reading the book.
Darn thing turned out to be two shots in the movie.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

I think the best they made was the prisoner of azkaban...what do you guys think??


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

^Sorceror's Stone.It had that freshness to it.
None of the other's do.


----------



## sai_cool (Mar 14, 2008)

all hp movies are good, if u read the book that is../.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

^^its the reverse. The movies suck big time. But if you read the books, the movies look like a bunch of assorted scenes from the book.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> ^^its the reverse. The movies suck big time. But if you read the books, the movies look like a bunch of assorted scenes from the book.


yes...Although the movies are good ,they are nothing when compared to the book


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

confused!! said:


> yes...Although the movies are good ,they are nothing when compared to the book


nonsence. the movies suck actually. the scenes are often disconnected, the actors, mainly radcliff, suck, with hardly any expressions, and the story seems to lead to nowhere, as several things are unexplained. Its just a bundle of special effects.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 14, 2008)

Itna bhi kharaab nahin hai yaar(leave 4th and 5th part)


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

^Perception. Personally i think the movies are ok, watch-once-and-forget.


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 14, 2008)

Finally they got some sense.... nothing beats LOTR in terms of good adoption of a book though....


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 14, 2008)

^You said it all right. LoTR FTW!


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

churn out the profit with power of two...lol, please consider it to quality oriented


----------



## krazzy (Mar 14, 2008)

I wonder how they're going to show the part where Nagini came out of Bathilda Bagshot's neck. If they show it the way it was in the book then the movie will get an 'R' rating. And don't forget, we'll also get to see Rupert Grint kissing Emma Watson.


----------



## talkingcomet (Mar 14, 2008)

i hate every single harry potter movie..
though prisoner azkaban was a bit better..
i was fuming with anger wen i watched the 5th one, the order of phoenix!!!
and yes LOTR rules!! am still waiting for "The Hobbit" to come out as a movie!!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ hobbit lost Peter Jackson...  and I liked HP2 the most amongst the movies... Chris Columbus rocks....


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 15, 2008)

I expect the First movie to end when Harry finds the sword of "Godric Gryffindor" . It's the turning point of the book .


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 15, 2008)

^^ Yeah....


----------



## Voldy (Mar 15, 2008)

WB thinks that by these step they can shut critics mouth who momentarily critising for the studio for their lame adaptation frm  books.


----------



## chesss (Mar 16, 2008)

IMO the ideal situation would have been a HBO tv-series. with one book taking a whole season  . Like LOST or something.
 btw anyone read game of throneshere? 
its going to be be shown as a season long series


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 16, 2008)

^^completely agree with you.
only then it will be able to do justice to the book.
Order of the Phoenix was the best book for me in the series, but watching the film made me feel that this is not what the book is.


----------



## krazzy (Mar 16, 2008)

Anyways this news is only for the seventh book. Which means the sixth book will receive the same treatment as the fourth and the fifth.


----------



## napster007 (Mar 16, 2008)

Old news man. it was announced at veritaserum 3 months ago


----------



## krazzy (Mar 16, 2008)

^^ Not everyone here knows about that site. I for one never heard about it.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Mar 16, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> ^^ Not everyone here knows about that site. I for one never heard about it.


But a true Harry Potter fan does


----------



## napster007 (Mar 16, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> ^^ Not everyone here knows about that site. I for one never heard about it.



its rated as the best HP fan site. and as said by Zeeshan Quireshi "a true fan knows about it". 

never the less......thx for the info


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 16, 2008)

yep! old news for me too!!  

But see the amazin thing happenin is that *the worst written book is getting the best treatment!!* MAY BE IT WILL TAKE AWAY THE RECORD FROM LOTR FOR THE HIGHEST NO. OF OSCAR!!    i wonder how an adult movie(A rated) director got the childrens movie and the HP 5th(n further series) movies series too spoil for!!  i got so angry n embrassed after seein the 5th movies that i felt to kick his a**.


----------



## mad1231moody (Mar 18, 2008)

Many potter fans are not happy with the last book being made into 2 part movie, read it in some newspaper yesterday. IMO this is the best decision they have ever taken. The 5th movie was $hit, although th book was awesome. Lets hope that the 2 parts do justice


----------



## aditya.shevade (Mar 18, 2008)

^^ Another approach would have been to increase the length of the movie. I dunno why the hell are they scared to create a 3.5 hour long movie? Look at Titanic, LOTR, Ben-Hur. Braveheart.... all were very long movies, and that is why they made impression, by telling the complete and extensive story.


----------

